# Ten Pin Bowling Friday 20 August



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

OK Jynxy here it is 

Since we can no longer have the WII championship due to the lack of brunch's during The Holy Month of Ramadan, we will have to have a proper bowling championship.

So here it is;
Friday 20th August
Time; around 2pm if that suits all.
Venue; need suggestions - I have only been to one bowling alley and that was Dubai Bowl.
So if others are better please speak up
Looking foward to your replies.

:clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:

:welcome:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stew, if I'm not traveling over that weekend, I'll be there! Otherwise, will see you guys once I'm back!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

stewart said:


> OK Jynxy here it is
> 
> Since we can no longer have the WII championship due to the lack of brunch's during The Holy Month of Ramadan, we will have to have a proper bowling championship.
> 
> ...


There is a new bowling alley that just opened in Ibn Battuta Mall in Persia court. It has nice atmosphere and is not crowded. It has also a s mall coffee shop if you just want to watch the game


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

stewart said:


> OK Jynxy here it is
> 
> Since we can no longer have the WII championship due to the lack of brunch's during The Holy Month of Ramadan, we will have to have a proper bowling championship.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a fun alternative- i'll not bother pretending i'm particulary any good at it, but it's the taking part that counts!! (what my mother always used to say...)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stew, no eating or drinking till 7pm because of Ramadan. So doubt if any of the bowling alleys will be open as well.

Check out the bowling centre off Sheikh Zayed Road in the Al Quoz area. I could call them and get the details if you like.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoy, this is my last weekend of being free to enjoy the normal 'weekend' days. If we do anything sun - tues, will be on it


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

smartiecake said:


> Sounds like a fun alternative- i'll not bother pretending i'm particulary any good at it, but it's the taking part that counts!! (what my mother always used to say...)


The one in Al Quoz was rather good but definitely needs to be booked in advance as it gets quite crowded.
Might join you with a friend if I may. But you should check opening times during Ramadan.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Bump

I will come along to this, I think we should do it a bit later and then if anyone wants to go on for a drink somewhere we can


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok...here are the details. Stewy, hope you're ok with this as well....

*Date:* Friday, 20th August

*Venue: *Dubai Bowling Centre in Al Quoz. This is across the Safa Park Flyover. The map's on their website: DUBAI BOWLING CENTRE- Al Quoz

*Time: *A reservation for 5:00pm has been made under the name of Stewart. Two lanes have been booked for now. Rate is Dhs 100 per lane per hour for a maximum of 8 players in each lane. There is no limit to the number of games you play. Since no drinks or snacks are served before 7:00pm, I figured 5 o'clock would be a good start.

As mentioned earlier, if the little one and I are in town, we'll be there, or else....Have Fun Everyone!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

Me and David will be there, it said in Time Out that they are having a daily competition at the bowling alley in that place anyone can enter so will be good fun!! I'd suggest if poss to have max 6 people per lane otherwise you don't really get many goes and becomes a bit boring esp if we're not allowed to drink!!! 4 per lane is normally good enough but obviously depends on how busy the place is!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

And i thought there wouldn't be much to do during Ramadan..!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> And i thought there wouldn't be much to do during Ramadan..!


Common misconception amongst the newbies!  The place is still the same, only less extravagant and noisy!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We went to get some practice in tonight at the one in Ibn Battuta, it was really nice, we went about 4.30 and the music came on about 4.45. It was 125 AED per hour or 100 AED per hour mid week or else it was 25 AED per person per game.

There were 3 of us playing and we got in 2.5 games so is better to pay for the lane for the hour. From the looks of it you could get food and drinks but had to go upstairs for that.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok...here are the details. Stewy, hope you're ok with this as well....
> 
> *Date:* Friday, 20th August
> 
> ...


Thanks Pamy, this is where is is then.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

smartiecake said:


> And i thought there wouldn't be much to do during Ramadan..!


Looks like SBP was not telling you about what really happens in dubai 

Too bad I couldnt call in sick to go to this one!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Looks like SBP was not telling you about what really happens in dubai
> 
> Too bad I couldnt call in sick to go to this one!


Oh he told me.... but not much that didn't involve consuming a large quantity of alcohol!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

smartiecake said:


> Oh he told me.... but not much that didn't involve consuming a large quantity of alcohol!!!


Boys left up to their own vices will do what boys will do. 

:behindsofa:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Oh he told me.... but not much that didn't involve consuming a large quantity of alcohol!!!


Is that ALL he told you?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Well it gets very thirsty in the desert


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Is that ALL he told you?


all that is publishable on here anyway!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh look at you and your green points! You only just joined!!!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> Oh look at you and your green points! You only just joined!!!


My reputation must precede me!!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

It will soon get as low as the rest of us


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> all that is publishable on here anyway!!


You're right. This is a family forum after all. And to be fair to SBP, he just did what any single guy in Dubai would do! Boys and their vices!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> It will soon get as low as the rest of us


surely that just isn't possible!!! -:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oi!!


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You're right. This is a family forum after all. And to be fair to SBP, he just did what any single guy in Dubai would do! Boys and their vices!


Indeed- while the cats away and all that...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey be careful or people might think I am becoming the new Andy Capp and taking over as Dubai Love God and I couldn't cope with the pressure of THAT mantel


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Capp is still searching for his Flo... Where is that thread :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Indeed- while the cats away and all that...


But there was no cat.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy Capp is still searching for his Flo... Where is that thread :eyebrows:


Indeed, wonder what happened to that quest? Did the lady with red shoes ever arrive? 

:focus:
:focus:
:focus:


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> But there was no cat.


Oh yes there was....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok before we get thrown into the lounge because of SBP's vices let's get back to topic! Who's up for some bowling 

:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Girls, not in public, please form an orderly queue


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Me


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Ok before we get thrown into the lounge because of SBP's vices let's get back to topic! Who's up for some bowling
> 
> :focus:


Then again been ages since been thrown in the Lounge, so long in fact I have forgotten how to get there!!!

Ah I miss Froggy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh poor poor sbp... :drama:


----------



## smartiecake (Aug 3, 2010)

SBP said:


> Girls, not in public, please form an orderly queue


You wish lol 

but yes Pamela... can't even remember how we came off task ....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

smartiecake said:


> Oh yes there was....


Ooh all the women at Waxy's could swear he told them otherwise! 
Boy SBP, you dirty scoundrel you! No one knew you had a cat!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

You know that Kitties are the most popular in Dubai and how important people view them


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:spit: LOL

:ranger: Front row seats. 

And the morale of this story, honesty truly is the best policy. :nono:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Or be a dog person not a cat person


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP is going to be gay after this bowling week! ​


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Urgh never!! Er not that there is anything wrong in being gay of course.............


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP is going to be gay after this bowling week! ​


Geez this has just turned into the Book of Revelations!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you not realise with my cerise pantaloons?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

i couldnt translate that or figure out what that was. Did that say, strike, you lose.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> i couldnt translate that or figure out what that was. Did that say, strike, you lose.



Pink silk trousers would indicate a certain female tendancy perhaps  

:focus: :focus:

Anyway, bowling........


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You wear pink silk trousers SBP ??? 

Who would have known a bowling thread could be this enlightening. I guess some expaters got that actual closure they were needing!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Oi, stop Hijacking the thread you lot of coyboys and girls.

:focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus: :focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry Captain Stew


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Indeed, wonder what happened to that quest? Did the lady with red shoes ever arrive?


Not red shoes, red SOLED shoes, totally different...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

For those that got lost in all the other garbage posted on this thread, this is where the bowling is.

*Date:* Friday, 20th August

*Venue: *Dubai Bowling Centre in Al Quoz. This is across the Safa Park Flyover. The map's on their website: DUBAI BOWLING CENTRE- Al Quoz

*Time: *A reservation for 5:00pm has been made under the name of Stewart. Two lanes have been booked for now. Rate is Dhs 100 per lane per hour for a maximum of 8 players in each lane. There is no limit to the number of games you play. Since no drinks or snacks are served before 7:00pm, I figured 5 o'clock would be a good start.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

bump

how many have we got going?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> bump
> 
> how many have we got going?


Still tentative, but great job with the bump Mikey!  :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

It's almost walking distance for me to the bowling centre, not in this heat mind you.

I've got football training in the morning but should be free for 5pm


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Shall be working those lovely reduced ramadan 12 hour days so shall not be able to make it....  

If anyone should like to go bowling Sun, Mon, or Tues with Jynxy, let a girl know.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like I'll be able to make it after all! And I'll be bringing a date along....my 3 year old son!  :clap2:
See you all on Friday!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it after all! And I'll be bringing a date along....my 3 year old son!  :clap2:
> See you all on Friday!


:cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2: :clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

And it's back on top again!
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Tempted to come:confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

shinny_girl said:


> Tempted to come:confused2:


Give in to the temptation woman! It's only bowling!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Give in to the temptation woman! It's only bowling!


Not sure to cab it in case of afterwards or not :confused2:
Just made up my mind, puting car in for service this arvo, wont be back till Sat, so either I go back to the cave or cab it


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

No bumpers mind, don't want anyone cheating!

Stew - let's face it, you were never gunna drive, you know there'll only be drunken debauchery afterwards!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> No bumpers mind, don't want anyone cheating!
> 
> Stew - let's face it, you were never gunna drive, you know there'll only be drunken debauchery afterwards!!


Your right, it must be the company I keep


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stew, don't forget the booking's under your name!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Stew, don't forget the booking's under your name!


Got your SMS, hope all is good see you Mon night


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Got your SMS, hope all is good see you Mon night


Yup all ok. See you Monday!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

*BUMP*
How is that for a bump "Pammy"


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> *BUMP*
> How is that for a bump "Pammy"


:rofl:
Gawd Stewy! At 1:58am! Looks like you had a busy evening!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

ok, ok, i've read all posts and still haven't found out where you guys go bowling


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

cami said:


> ok, ok, i've read all posts and still haven't found out where you guys go bowling


Here's the link to the post that has all the details:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-pin-bowling-friday-20-august.html#post350623

Hope you have a good time!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll be there.

I survived training, just.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> I survived training, just.



:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

stewart said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


If I start moaning too much about my legs being sore tell me to shut it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> If I start moaning too much about my legs being sore tell me to shut it.


A sportsman. :ranger: Hmmm interesting.


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey groupies...I had a good time yest...though it wud have been better if I cud have arrived early  thanks to everyone   who all gng for the bowling today?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woman said:


> Hey groupies...I had a good time yest...though it wud have been better if I cud have arrived early  thanks to everyone   who all gng for the bowling today?


There is a good few going maybe 10 ish, dont be late again


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

10ish is fine with me...I shud be able to get there in time


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Woman said:


> 10ish is fine with me...I shud be able to get there in time


noooooo it was 5pm for about 10people, hope you didnt turn up at 10, sorry if I didnt make it clear.

Anyway we had a good time bowling, followed by a very nice Iftar Curry and a couple of beers very civilised.

and the winner was..........................


not me anyway


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad u all had a good time....was unable to make it yest. Will be there next time hopefully for the Iftaar meet ...tc


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> noooooo it was 5pm for about 10people, hope you didnt turn up at 10, sorry if I didnt make it clear.
> 
> Anyway we had a good time bowling, followed by a very nice Iftar Curry and a couple of beers very civilised.
> 
> ...


I'm laying claim to victory before anyone else does.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What was the highest score?

And Woman, if you're planning on attending the Iftar and haven't confirmed yet on that thread, would appreciate it if you could do so as I will only be referring to the Iftar thread to do a count of attendees. Thanks!


----------

